# worse foods to eat...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

...if one wants to actually lose weight and keep it off:

I've "heard" (from net) two of the worse foods one can eat are:

Goji Berries (because they contain Pectin)
Orange Juice (creates fat due to what is added)

Since I've always heard Goji Berries are anti-oxidants and, thus, good for you, I'm tempted to mow down my Goji bush. Would I be foolish if I did? It is over 5 yrs old.


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

Sugar, for obvious reasons.
Milk, a product designed by nature to turn a 20 pound calf into a 120 pound cow within 1 year .....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*Googled.....*

*Do goji berries have any dangerous side effects?*
There are herb-drug interactions with goji berries. If you take warfarin (a blood thinner) you should avoid goji berries. Goji berries may also interact with diabetes and blood pressure drugs, so check with your pharmacist about possible interactions.

If you have pollen allergies you may want to stay away from this fruit. Case reports have linked goji berries consumption with skin photosensitivity, causing a skin rash on exposure to sunlight. They are also naturally rich in oxalate which may be a health issue with kidney problems.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

There are no superfoods. Goji, or orange, is not going to make a difference on their own. You have to put together a calorie balanced, macro balanced, and micro balanced diet.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What Skamp said.

It does not sound like your chosen site is explaining much: a LOT of foods contain pectin, and WHAT is supposed to be added to OJ to make fat? .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you count the carbs OJ has only slightly less per ounce than Mountain Dew. 3.25 for OJ, 3.85 for Mtn Dew. Calories per ounce OJ are 13.75, Mtn Dew 14.20. OJ has no fiber but contains vitamin C, potassium and a few other nutrients. 

I've heard for years that OJ really isn't that good for you. I still like it though.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> If you count the carbs OJ has only slightly less per ounce than Mountain Dew. 3.25 for OJ, 3.85 for Mtn Dew. Calories per ounce OJ are 13.75, Mtn Dew 14.20. OJ has no fiber but contains vitamin C, potassium and a few other nutrients.
> 
> I've heard for years that OJ really isn't that good for you. I still like it though.


Never grown, sliced, and consumed your own tomatoe?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skamp said:


> Never grown, sliced, and consumed your own tomatoe?


And what does that have to do with orange juice??????


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> And what does that have to do with orange juice??????


It has little to do with homesteading either.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skamp said:


> It has little to do with homesteading either.


This whole forum has little to do with homesteading. If you object to the topic so much why are you reading it?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> This whole forum has little to do with homesteading. If you object to the topic so much why are you reading it?



That is where we disagree.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Google "orange juice additives". You'll find articles like this;
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/29/100-percent-orange-juice-artificial_n_913395.html
And this one gives an interesting history of the popularity of orange juice;
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...anding-orange-juice-as-a-health-drink/283579/
Why the comparison to Mtn Dew in particular? Because it's the THIRD ingredient in Mtn Dew.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> Google "orange juice additives". You'll find articles like this;
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/29/100-percent-orange-juice-artificial_n_913395.html
> And this one gives an interesting history of the popularity of orange juice;
> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...anding-orange-juice-as-a-health-drink/283579/
> Why the comparison to Mtn Dew in particular? Because it's the THIRD ingredient in Mtn Dew.


Google hand squeezed orange juice. Lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I really hesitate to call those nasty green globes now sold in stores "oranges". They have no flavor and little juice. I used to like oranges when they were ripe or close to ripe when picked but I can barely stand to eat them now.

Besides, it's really hard to grow good oranges in Ohio.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Terri said:


> WHAT is supposed to be added to OJ to make fat? .


Tequila?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tomatoes are very sweet, but you eat the fruit, not just the juice.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Funny people in here...sure got some laughs........ thanks...wondering if tequila negates the sugars in OJ.... LOL


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> ROFL Funny people in here...sure got some laughs........ thanks...wondering if tequila negates the sugars in OJ.... LOL



Absolutely not. Alcohol in any form has a lot of calories. You are probably knocking back over 100 calories with each drink, beer wine, shot of liquor, and that is not counting chasers or mixers or anything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can grow limes. My tree produced several last year. Those would have been very good with a little vodka.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

...thread seems to be drifting....drifting.....drifting.....drifting ..........LOL Just don't wake up on the floor..... LOL


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Pectin is not a bad thing...it is mainly used for thickening marmalade and such...Skamp said it way earlier...
If you keep it low, dont eat out (gigantic meals) and keep the sodas little, you should be good...
Avoid High Corn Fructose and aspartame...
Try to cook from scratch, preferable with produce from your own homestead or local market, keep salt and fat under control, drink alot water and move alot...or even drive the bicycle to work...be active...
Than you should be pretty good...
Besides that...life a live worth to life...have fun, dont life to work...work to life. appreciate nature around and enjoy the last pieces wilderness on this continent


----------



## Eric Shea (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't like broccoli.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Vjklander said:


> Sugar, for obvious reasons.
> Milk, a product designed by nature to turn a 20 pound calf into a 120 pound cow within 1 year .....


If your calf only weighs 120 pounds after a year, he isn't getting very much milk. Should weigh 500 pounds at six months.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I drink one gallon of whole milk every three or four days, and eat cheese, butter, bacon, eggs, and bread every day. I weighed 180 pounds when I was 21, and I weigh 180 pounds today. I will be 62 in November.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The worst food is subjective to each person. For some one with a peanut allergy the answer is simple. For others it is processed foods. For almost everyone it is processed sugar.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't think that there are any really bad foods just the quantity that we eat of some of them. All foods in moderation and some in very limited quantities. The French and Mediterranean diets include everything and they do not have a weight problem.

My main concern is in our food production and just how contaminated, controlled and manipulated it is. This means we have to be very vigilant in what we eat as what used to be considered healthy and pure is not necessarily so. All drains lead to fish habitat and the fish and seafood we get today is not what it used to be. If even your vet is warning you to limit fish to your dogs and cats then we should be paying attention. California mussels now give you a double bang for your buck - protein and opioids. Of course the fishing industry likes to keep these bits of news quiet. Everyone knows about viagra in the water but there are thousands of other drugs and chemicals and unless your water filtration plant is absolutely the most modern (and expensive) this is not being dealt with.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I see a newbie. 

Jack034 welcome!


----------

